# Anyone here successful 1st time with IUI?



## Honeywitch (Dec 16, 2008)

Hello everyone

Has anybody heard of anyone getting BFP on their 1st go at IUI? 

Just wondering, because it's my 1st time (I'm on my 2ww) and I'm worried I should have gone for ivf because the percentages are higher... 

Best wishes Honeywitch
x


----------



## Moonbeam08 (Dec 18, 2008)

hi honeyW 

i am new here an about to embark on my first IUI too.  i was also wondering the same ? 

how long until you find out for yourself? 

bjp


----------



## andyjane (Aug 26, 2007)

Not in my case sadly, we had iuix3- each was BFN (we have unexplained infertility) and ended up having IVF- result, 31 week old DS!!
Good luck with your IUI

AJ


----------



## Honeywitch (Dec 16, 2008)

Hi BJP
I find out on the 31st! EEK. So it will be drinks all round or celebrations all round! Fingers crossed, eh.
This is a lovely site - ##i hope you feel welcome!
x


----------



## Minkey (May 22, 2004)

I did!  I have had two IUI baby girls, the first one I got my BFP on the 2nd go & the second time the first go - so it can happen - good luck to you all     

Minkey x


----------



## warbabe (Aug 17, 2005)

I got a BFP on my first go, but unfortunely it wasn't meant to be and m/c. It did give hope that it can work though.
Good Luck.
Warbabe


----------



## Magpie (May 19, 2005)

Hi!

I had a BFP on my 1st IUI but had an early m/c. Went on to have 2 more IUI's and fell pg with twins on our 3rd go. We had been ttc for 8 years by the time they were born, so it can happen. 

Good luck,

Liz
x


----------



## professor waffle (Apr 23, 2005)

I got pg on my 2nd go but I know of one lady who got pg on her 1st go on here


----------



## charliezoom (Oct 17, 2004)

Hello!

It can be done - we had success 1st time! See my personal info below this post!

Keep positive hun! Good luck and hope to see you on BFP thread soon!

Love and best wishes, Charlie xxx


----------



## northern lass (Jun 9, 2004)

I just wanted to say it can happen. Got pregnant on our first IUI and our son will be 4 in February! I then got pregnant naturally and our little girl is 18 months old today! Stay positive and fingers crossed for you XxXx


----------



## Dawny M (Dec 15, 2008)

Hi Honeywitch,

I didn't reply when I first read your post but at the time I was very curious about the answer myself.

I had my first IUI treatment in December - basting on 12th and got a   on xmas day.

I couldn't believe our luck and am now just waiting anxiously for my first scan on 12th January.

We had unexplained infertility after ttc for 4 years.

We have tried to do everything right for this i.e. I've had a month off work from first 10 day scan and return on 5/1 so loads of rest and relaxation - luckily i'd saved enough holiday.  My DH did everything to improve his count i.e. very little caffeine, alcohol and keeping the essentials cool whenever possible with loose clothing and it went up to 88million on basting day which we were very pleased with and they said all the other measures where good.  They said they used around half so c. 44million for the basting.

I also had 50mg clomid days 2 - 6 and the pregnyl injection 5000.

I just   that its a sticky one (or two!).

I hope this gives others some hope that it can work and I wish everybody else trying all the very best of luck.


 Dawny


----------



## Honeywitch (Dec 16, 2008)

Delighted for you, Dawn!

Unfortunately, mine wasn't to be, and am now out of money for a few months, so need to wait before I try again.  
The good news is that my maternity leave goes up in May, so maybe a better time to try! 

If this last time doesn't work, I am going for adoption.

Sticky wishes to you!

x


----------



## Dawny M (Dec 15, 2008)

Hi Honeywitch,

I'm sorry to hear it didn't work for you and I really do hope that next time it will work. 

 Dawny


----------



## Dona-Marie (Oct 24, 2008)

hi 
so far IUI hasnt worked for us we are on our final attempt on the 12 Jan   it works  
Hope it works 1st time for u has u can c there is a lot that did work 1st time


----------

